

Please rate my startup: Sociaholic.com - gosuri
http://sociaholic.com/

======
marcamillion
gosuri, I am doing a podcast about various ideas/projects/stuff that HN
members are working on.

Interested in being on one of the episodes?

I put up the first episode and am pivoting based on the feedback I got from
the HN community: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1379942>

If you are interested, email me: marc {at} ideatin {dot} com

